

Syme - Remote collaboration tool - craigching
http://technomancy.us/166

======
craigching
I am not technomancy/phil hagleberg (obviously), but I thought this was a
really cool project that I'm going to look into further. I submitted this a
couple of days ago and immediately felt bad about it since I didn't own it and
figured that Phil (technomancy) was probably better known on HN, or better
able to submit it since he owns it. But I really want to see a discussion on
this since I'm interested, so I'm re-submitting it. I apologize if I'm acting
incorrectly and appreciate any advice about what I did wrong.

Here are some additional links related to the post:

Gitub repository: <https://github.com/technomancy/syme>

Heroku app: <https://syme.herokuapp.com>

